# Found fly rod



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

Took Lady my 4 yeard old chocolate lab for a walk along the vermilion this morning. River was flowing pretty freely and was churned up pretty good. No sence in fishing it for a few days.... Had a great discovery though while walking on the footpath along the river i found a slightly used TFO 4 pc 8 weight fly rod with a Galvan Tourque large arbor with all the gear still attached to the fly eye.  they had clouser tied on. my question is what moron would leave their rod behind,and should we be looking for a missing fisherman? :S well gotta thank Lady for spotting it.  we didnt notice any one around the whole time we were out. when i got home I cleaned it up as it had gotten pretty wet but it still seems to work fine.... i will try it out this weekend if that river clears up.


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hahaha yeah i wonder if there is a lost fisherman now or what. Nice find though wish i could stumble apon that good stuff heh


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Great find iw as out there this am too and didnt get that lucky.... hopefully all the fishermen are acounted for and someone just got too drunk and high to remember they were fishing!!! Looks like i need to get a dog to get some good reels that one sounds like it's better than the one i use.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully there is no missing fisherman. First thing I would have done is post a thread stating that you found a fly rod in a certain area and ask if anyone had lost it. If you get a reply then ask for a description. If no one claims it after giving it some time, then you can start bragging about your find. That is just my opinion and what I would have done.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

I kinda feel the same way as you, but like steelinatrout said you would have to be drunk, high or really irresponsible to leave behind that kind of rod. i was kinda thinking it may have actually floated down the river seeing as it was running pretty good? well anyway a good find and im sorry someone lost it but oh well.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe the guy was wading and lost his footing, dropped the rod, and it got swept away and he was unable to locate it. You never know!


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

I guess you are right maybe i shouldnt jump to conclusions and call them drunk...lol....i just know that i take excellent care of my belongings and i cant imagine leaving with out my rod!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

JumpinJackBass said:


> Took Lady my 4 yeard old chocolate lab for a walk along the vermilion this morning. River was flowing pretty freely and was churned up pretty good. No sence in fishing it for a few days.... Had a great discovery though while walking on the footpath along the river i found a slightly used TFO 4 pc 8 weight fly rod with a Galvan Tourque large arbor with all the gear still attached to the fly eye.  they had clouser tied on. my question is what moron would leave their rod behind,and should we be looking for a missing fisherman? :S well gotta thank Lady for spotting it.  we didnt notice any one around the whole time we were out. when i got home I cleaned it up as it had gotten pretty wet but it still seems to work fine.... i will try it out this weekend if that river clears up.


Post this on the steelhead site!!!!!!!!!!

Man o man I hope the guy/gal is ok ... I could not imagine leaving a 10' long stick with a reel attached to it on the banks of any river especially if its the one I have been fishign with all day. This usually happens when ppl bring more than one rod to fish with!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Please keep an eye out along the "V"... I accidentally lost a


JumpinJackBass said:


> ....TFO 4 pc 8 weight fly rod with a Galvan Tourque large arbor with all the gear still attached to the fly eye.  ... had clouser tied on. ....


  

I hope that the person is alright.....


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

hey i just looked that rod and reel up in my cabella's mag and that is a pretty good set-up... just a little bit of advice though... you might want to change out the line as you dont know how long it was out there in the elements... i mean $50.00-$75.00 for some good line. that is a steal because you got the rod and reel for nothing. just my opinion you dont want to lose a huge fish due to bad line.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

JumpinJackBass said:


> Took Lady my 4 yeard old chocolate lab for a walk along the vermilion this morning. River was flowing pretty freely and was churned up pretty good. No sence in fishing it for a few days.... Had a great discovery though while walking on the footpath along the river i found a slightly used TFO 4 pc 8 weight fly rod with a Galvan Tourque large arbor with all the gear still attached to the fly eye.  they had clouser tied on. my question is what moron would leave their rod behind,and should we be looking for a missing fisherman? :S well gotta thank Lady for spotting it.  we didnt notice any one around the whole time we were out. when i got home I cleaned it up as it had gotten pretty wet but it still seems to work fine.... i will try it out this weekend if that river clears up.


HEY...did anyone find a tfo 4c 8 weight fly rod lying around? i dropped it when i made a pit stop by the nearest bush !!!! i caught 10X's my limit and with the added weight of all those fish i must have dropped it....if found drop it off to me at the ohio/michigan game...you'll know it's me because i'll have on an ohio state jersey with a matching hat.....on a serious note...i hope that guy is alright...and i hope he didn't get stopped by JOHN LAW cause you'd have to be FUBAR'd to leave your gear behind


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lucky find!!!! feel bad for the guy tho.... sounds like a bad dream to me. get home and wears my ******* tfo!!!!! lol. and to think I was all worried today when I thought I almost lost one of my gravel guards for my waders. rather lose that than my fly rod!!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Call TFO 1-800-638-9052 if the owner filled out his registration he can be found. Think if you lost your rod we all have those day's and someone kept it and called themselves lucky, an effort to find the rightfull owner is the thing to do not brag on an open forum. Good luck finding the owner and good luck with karma if you just keep it. Steve


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Steelheader007 said, someone probably had 2 rods with them and left it behind or couldn't find it after walking away from it. 

One person's luck is another's misfortune in this case. 

Joel


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im with 7x on this one, thats a very expensive combo, the least you could do is try to find the owner. if you lost the rod you would love to get a call from someone who found it. frankly keeping it without trying to return it is just wrong


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

riverKing said:


> im with 7x on this one, thats a very expensive combo, the least you could do is try to find the owner. if you lost the rod you would love to get a call from someone who found it. frankly keeping it without trying to return it is just wrong



Agreed!!! 100%


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you could try to find the owner by calling. its up to you tho. what would they do? would they do the same for you? or would they just keep it? guess you got to go with your own feelings on this one. hopefully the person doesn't catch you using it around where he lost it tho. !%


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

wwjd .....


----------



## steelhead junkie (Sep 1, 2007)

at least attempt to find the owner, you never know what might have happened. thats all i have to say


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

actually took sevenx advice and thanks for the phone number. just so everyone know i am not a theif. i did look all over for this person and when i posted i thought all hope was lost for them. thanks to sevenx i have a phone number for the owner but have yet to get him/her to return my message i guess the ball is in their court now. i have a lot of my own rods and reels so adding 1 is not that big of a deal to me. hopefully until this person calls back they have another rod to fish with. well im glad to see there are alot of caring people on this forum anyhow.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

hey all just got the return call. well turns out the guy that registered the rod actually sold it to a guy on ebay. the pole originated from wisconsin and the original owner had a cabella reel on it that he kept......he was unsure as to who he sold it to because it was a few years ago. he did say he caught a 28lb king salamon in ontario this past week...well i guess i did all i could do for now maybe i will run into the rightful owner one day and will gladly return the combo. as for now i ma gonna take steelinatrout's advise and put some new line and leader on it because after further inspection i found some abrasions on the fly line. well good fishing to the rest of ya!!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

JJB. Nicely done, Having put your best effort forword to find the owner and finding out what you did, unless the new owner turns up you can feel good that you tried and now have a new rig to fish with. Thank you for taking the time to make the calls and getting the info that you did. Karma will see that you are rewarded S


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh well .you tried. now its yours!!!  nice early christmas present!


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats pretty cool that you tried to find the guy. Like you said maybe one day you will run into a long lost guy in the woods without his favorite rod and then you can make his day. Well good find anyhow, and a good salamon story from the whole ordeal. Now go fix that line!


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

That is a great story. At least you tried. That is commendable. I've left my share of stuff along the Vermilion and about a dozen other rivers in Ohio and PA. Mostly my right glove.


----------

